# Finally bit the bullet



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

And ordered a bandsaw mill. Mister Sawmill model 21 with the 13 hp Honda, 16' log capacity, and the log ramps and loading wench that also make a log deck. It can only handle a 24" log and 21" cut, but I felt it would handle 95% of the logs I would ever get. It also set up to handle 24" long logs so crotches should be a breeze. I passed on the used one because they upgraded this model to 4" channel and upped the length instead of the older lightweight angle iron and changed the carriage to a 4 post, all for no extra charge. I really need it mobile because I have already had some interest from friends and neighbors on cutting at their places.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Let me be the first to congratulate you! :thumbsup:

I think you meant 24" wide though. Hey a 24" wide crotch is big enough for a side table.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Trust you will post some pics and maybe a utube video of your progress. Gee am I envious.
johnep


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TT, this mill can have the posts set 24" apart and one log dog is positioned to be inbetween these 2 closer posts, so I can work with really short logs and still clamp it in without jerry rigging it. Most of the mills I have seen have a 4' minimum log length. It also has the supports under the log set up to hold a 24" long log. I think this setup will work real well to hold a log for cookies, too. They had a lot of requests from turner who want to cut shorts for turnin, so they made it standard. I could have even paid extra for a modified dog setup to hold even shorter logs.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ohh yah that's too cool then. My WM has the 4' handicap, so I had to make a jig for shorties. You're one step ahead of the program with that feature. 

When is the ETA?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

ETA is week after next. Usually takes 7-9 days to build, but with the ice storm rolling through they said give it a couple of extra days.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice, congrats Bro, wish I had the money. Fortunately I have a good ole boy with a Woodmizer, but if I didn't I would probably be on the same road as you. Good luck trying to sleep for the next two weeks, and have fun...........:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nate1778 said:


> Good luck trying to sleep for the next two weeks, and have fun...........:thumbsup:


It'll be just his luck that the world will end in 13 days. :laughing:


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that's just cruel TT.
Give him something else to keep him up at night. :laughing:

Still wishing and dreaming myself.

Congrats!!


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats npt supposed to happen 'till 2012 . obomber might give it a kick start..


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Congrats! Might as well tell the other half, before you even start the Mill, you are going to become GREATLY distracted for the foreseable future!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Somehow I missed this post until just now :confused1:. Sweet man, you are going to have _soo_ much fun with that thing :yes:.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, it should be finally done tomorrow. Winter storm knocked their power out for a week and the thunderstorms this week tore half their new shop's roof off. Flippin, AR is a long ways from my house. Working in Texarkana till Tues. evening, drive from there to Flippin and then home Wed(12.5 hours round trip), and got to be in Tyler by 8am on Thurs. I think I am going to need to take a mental health day on Friday and try it out:thumbsup:.


----------

